# Loping Bareback?



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

its a lot easier than the trot ! you should just go for it =] i ride bareback a lot & prefer it with most horses


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Does she have good brakes in place? If so, just try it - if you start to feel uneasy, put on the brakes.
I find it easier to keep balance loping than trotting.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds real good! I will try it. She stops really well for me. When she feels me getting a bit unbalanced she starts slowing down of her own accord!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Loping bareback is much easier. Its actually suprisingly simple and tons of fun. I love it. Good luck!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My balance is a total failure as it i, and trotting is harder for me than it should be. I then tried to be brave on Jester once and asked for a lope, and day-um I loved it! I don't like trotting bareback, but loping is so much fun! Just go for it, trust me....if I can do it, you can do it


----------



## EquestrianEmily (May 4, 2010)

I learned to lope/canter bareback when I still took lessons. We had a bareback lesson. I like it alot, I think its much easier to ride to than a trot. Have you thought about trying a bareback pad?


----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)

haha i've never tried loping bareback either but when my QH mare gets back from the western pleasure trainer i'll def give it a try... especially because shes going to be a western pleasure horse  have fun and good luck  x


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Cantering or loping bareback is actually very easy. (Just don't wear track pants or something dumb and slippery lol.) 
The horse's motion is actually quite easy to stay with and most horses are very relaxed bareback. I would say 85% of the horses I've ridden bareback will also pile on the brakes if they feel you slipping off. When I was young and dumb I would ride my gelding bareback in his pasture with no halter/bridle or anything, just hanging on to mane, because he works remarkably well off leg and seat. I used to get him to stop dead in his tracks by pretending to start falling off haha!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Forget loping ive galloped bare back....tons of fun and if you can sit a trot you can easily sit a lope...unless she has a weird lope of some sort but im guessing she doesnt lol (a friends horse loped sidways cause hse litterally had a leg that was slightly shorter and stiffer lol)

You will love it!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, loping is much easier to me than trotting. For the first few times, I would certainly have a handfull of mane in the hand not holding your reins. That is like a natural saddlehorn to help you keep your balance if you start sliding.


----------

